# Gfci tripping when it rains!



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Was doing some work at a customers house today which included changing out a bath GFCI. After I finish and get paid he tells me that the old gfi would trip every time it rained heavy and would not reset until it would dry up some outside. I told him to definitely call me if this happens again. Bath with gfi is upstairs which feeds adjacent bath and also bath downstairs below it. This happens without anything plugged in anywhere. Any thoughts?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

In the 70's, it was traditional to catch an outdoor receptacle off the bath GFCI.


----------



## Myseselectric (Mar 22, 2012)

Yes check all the outlets by the front and back door for rusted outlets, seen this alot.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I bet there's an outside receptacle fed from the load side of it. I had this call once. I found a flip cover receptacle outside with a cord plugged into it. Unplugged the cord and the problem went away.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> In the 70's, it was traditional to catch an outdoor receptacle off the bath GFCI.


This house is from the 70's, I didnt know that(before my time), excellent point though. I bet theres some drop cord feeding something outside. Why didn't I think of that!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

GEORGE D said:


> This house is from the 70's, I didnt know that(before my time), excellent point though. I bet theres some drop cord feeding something outside. Why didn't I think of that!


You might find a cord, but I most often find a receptacle and cover that have suffered from years of water infiltration.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If you own a megger, you can get this figured out in no time flat.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> If you own a megger *and know how to use it*, you can get this figured out in no time flat.



I fixed it for ya. :laughing:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

480sparky said:


> I fixed it for ya. :laughing:


:laughing:never a dull moment!!


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

I get soooooooooo many of these type of calls. "My plug outside of the house does not work" If I wanted to slit my own throat and be unprofessional I would just tell them over the phone to check their garage or bathroom gfi.

Almost always a simple fix, usually bad gfi.


----------

